# Jumping spiders and fly



## BrentC (Jun 27, 2017)

Today I finally got a diffuser for my flash so took some test shots out back.   

1. Fly



Fly by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.  Web of steel



Web of steel by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3. 



Jumping Spider by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4.



Jumping Spider by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 27, 2017)

Great set! #4 looks like he's wearing custom goggles!


----------



## BrentC (Jun 28, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Great set! #4 looks like he's wearing custom goggles!



Very steampunkish goggles.    Thanks.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 28, 2017)

Looks like the diffuser worked quite well.
These are great.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 28, 2017)

Hah, they do look like goggles.    I like #3 the best.


----------



## BrentC (Jun 28, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Looks like the diffuser worked quite well.
> These are great.





Steven Dillon said:


> Hah, they do look like goggles.    I like #3 the best.



Thanks.  Now that I have the lighting handled I need to work on composition.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 28, 2017)

Nice, the wire one looks like it has mittens on.


----------



## BrentC (Jun 29, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice, the wire one looks like it has mittens on.



Thanks.  I was trying to get a front on shot of him to showcase the big mitts but no way to do it since he was on the wall.


----------

